# New Craftsman Equipment



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Just doing my job as the C-man moderator, I went on their website this weekend and noticed they have the now machines for 2004 posted on the web. Rumors were true that they have a 27hp mower available on the GT6K.

God knows we need more power!!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

It is a monster! The deck is 10ga. and I think the secondary deckbelt is replaced with gears. Weight is 722

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07127612000


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Holy Crap! 27 Horsepower Thats huge... 

now i feel my 20 HP is small... Thats a big jump... I wonder when it will stop...



I can see the 2006 models coming out with 30 or 35 HP...


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

It also looks like the "old" DYT 4000 (used to be DYT 2000), has been changed to a new DYT 4000. It looks like it has the same sheet metal as the GT series. The one I saw in the store did not seem to have the same features as the old DYT 4000. Not as many gauges, and no foot control. I thought the old DYT 4000 was a real nice lawn tractor in the same park as the JD LT series.

It also look slike the 25 hp DLT 3000 is not around anymore. Just the Honda, and Kohler. 

The Honda is also available on the DLT 2000, which if you add two guage wheels, and an hour meter, would be the best deal of all.

I have a DLT 3000 that I bought in August. I think it was a good lawn tractor for the money, and will last a good while.
:clap:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

If the engines keep getting bigger, Craftsman engines will come right out of a Honda Civic. At least the gas mileage will be good.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Leolav:
I Think the 27HP was on the DGT last year. My GT has a 25HP and I remember the DGT had more HP. It looks like the deck is the main change. The new 54" deck has a bagger and mulch kit availible. 

I can't picture that big of a deck with a bagger. Guess we will have to wait till spring to read a review on how well it works. 

Also a 26HP B&S ELS on the smaller model GTs is new.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

That is a monster. I have read that the extra HP is basically useless. It cannot be delivered to the drive belt or mower. Is this true? Are you just getting bragging rights here with 27 hp?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't know if the extra Hp is useless. All I can say is that when mowing a normal yard it is more than enough. When cutting high weeds or mowing thick high grass it is nice to have the xtra power because with the smaller HP tractors I have owned in the past, I had to slow down to a crawl and somtimes stop to keep the engine from stalling. It is good to have the extra power when using a dozer blade also.

I don't think there is a whole lot of difference between the 27 & 25 HP kolher that I have. Aren't they the same cubic inches?

I am more interested in how that 26HP ESL does.

I saw a new DYT4000 today. It is not as good as last years IMO.
It now has a fender control hydro. a smaller engine 18.5 HP and to me the GT hood looks to big on it. It is priced less than last years but you are getting less.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*DYT4000*

Here is a look-see


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yea that does look strange. So used to seeing that hood with big tires. I would've thought they would use the old dyt hood style on the whole line. I think it was kinda different looking. The gt hood is nice but after three different colors I thought we'd see something new especially when they introduced a new 26hp b&s.
The good news is probably most of the parts are the same as the older ones too.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This was mentioned in another thread but bears repeating. I'm looking at the specs for my Model CV730 Kohler 25HP....the 25 HP is developed at 3600 RPM...it develops the PEAK TORQUE @ MAXIMUM lbs. ft.....39.9 @ 2800...

I don't have a tach on mine, but I'll venture to say it never sees 3600 RPM when it's a full governed RPM.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That's something I never understood, In a car the hp rating is usually at a very high rpm that you would never be able to drive at except maybe on a track. But I thought these lawn tractor engines were rated at full throttle, I know when the governor kicks in the hp usually increases. I've also read other posts about peolpe not using theirs at full throttle. Isn't this bad for the engine?Doesn't it work harder at a lower rpm and put more stress on crank/rod/piston? Is it that some think it's like a car and you only use as much throttle as you need? I always use full throttle and the gears to adjust speed. Only reduce the throttle when shutting it down or warming it up. Didn't mean to get so far off topiic.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *That's something I never understood, In a car the hp rating is usually at a very high rpm that you would never be able to drive at except maybe on a track. But I thought these lawn tractor engines were rated at full throttle, I know when the governor kicks in the hp usually increases. I've also read other posts about people not using theirs at full throttle. Isn't this bad for the engine?Doesn't it work harder at a lower rpm and put more stress on crank/rod/piston? Is it that some think it's like a car and you only use as much throttle as you need? I always use full throttle and the gears to adjust speed. Only reduce the throttle when shutting it down or warming it up. Didn't mean to get so far off topic. *


I would think that it would have to work harder and i always heard that if its not running at full throttle it will run hot. They say that the cooling is done at full throttle the fan on the flywheel wont push enough air over the fins at low throttle.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Remember when your running at full throttle or wide open that's still a governed speed. My guess it would be around 3200 RPM or where ever it reaches optimum torque.


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

Argee - You are right. The 5000gt w/Kohler engine is governed at 3200 RPM. The 25 rated HP is at 3600 RPM. A little math tells me that we are only getting maybe 21 or 22 HP. (Plenty for most of us!) Herb


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I would think that it would have to work harder and i always heard that if its not running at full throttle it will run hot. They say that the cooling is done at full throttle the fan on the flywheel wont push enough air over the fins at low throttle.
> Jody *


Jody, you hit the nail on the head with this one. 
These engines are designed to run full throttle for cooling, if not they get hot and the oil looses viscocity sooner and decreases the life of the engine.
Equally important to keep the grass and mouse nests out of the engine shrouds.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

*Pedal Controls gone?*

It looks like the pedal controls are gone on the DLT 3000, and the New DYT 4000. Does anyone know if that is correct? Why would they get rid of the pedal controls. I love it on my DLT 3000.

:beer:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Pedal Controls gone?*



> _Originally posted by markfnc _
> *It looks like the pedal controls are gone on the DLT 3000, and the New DYT 4000. Does anyone know if that is correct? Why would they get rid of the pedal controls. I love it on my DLT 3000.
> 
> :beer: *


Well if i had to guess i would say that since AYP make tractors for Husqvarna and Sears that its a cost thing. Make both the same way and you save money that would be my guess.:winky: 
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I know it is true with DYT4000 ..... They made it cheaper to sell it for less.  
It is marketing, hopfully it is not a trend.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

i wonder if the only difference between the 25hp and 27hp is a carb/governor linkage being moved to another hole? looked at sears but they didnt have a 6000 to look at to see. anybody had a chance to look at this?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *i wonder if the only difference between the 25hp and 27hp is a carb/governor linkage being moved to another hole? looked at sears but they didnt have a 6000 to look at to see. anybody had a chance to look at this? *


That's a possibility. I know when they went from the 23HP to the 25HP they added more CC's.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is how the two engines stack up against each other. Looks to be a slight difference of bore & stroke.





MODELCV740
MAX. POWER @ 3600 RPM
hp (kW) 27 (20.1)
DISPLACEMENT cu. in. (cc)44.0 (725)
BORE in. (mm)3.3 (83)
STROKE in. (mm)2.6 (67)
PEAK TORQUE @ MAXIMUM lbs. ft. (Nm)42.7 (57.9) @ 3000
COMPRESSION RATIO9.0:1 
DRY WEIGHT lbs. (kg)94 (43)
OIL CAPACITY U.S. quarts (liters)2 (1.9) 
LUBRICATION Full pressure w/full-flow filter 
*DIMENSIONS 
L x W x H 18.2 x 17.7 x 14.1


MODELCV730
MAX. POWER @ 3600 RPM
hp (kW) 25 (18.64)
DISPLACEMENT cu. in. (cc)44.0 (725)
BORE in. (mm)3.27 (83)
STROKE in. (mm)2.64 (67)
PEAK TORQUE @ MAXIMUM lbs. ft. (Nm)39.9 (54.1) @ 2800
COMPRESSION RATIO9.0:1 
DRY WEIGHT lbs. (kg)94 (43)
OIL CAPACITY U.S. quarts (liters)2 (1.9) 
LUBRICATION Full pressure w/full-flow filter 
*DIMENSIONS 
L x W x H 18.2 x 17.7 x 14.1


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

They are the same displacement. I bet they get the extra 2 HP via the carb system. Looking at the rest of the chart they show the peak torque of the 27HP at 3000 rpm and the 25HP at 2800 rpm. Looks like smoke and mirrors to me.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Argee,*

Good thing they didn't use your carb.mg: 

Seriously though, I'm sure you'll have a great machine once you get resolution to your Kohler problem.

As far as what they did with the power ratings, sure it's another marketing tool/trick, but I'd say that model is still very powerful and a good value in it's class.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Argee you are right, Looks like the same bore & stroke they just rounded the #'s a little, but same displacement.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Argee,*



> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Good thing they didn't use your carb.mg:
> 
> Seriously though, I'm sure you'll have a great machine once you get resolution to your Kohler problem.
> ...


Power wise it awesome. Idling wise it sucks. But in time we'll get it resolved.


----------

